# Sound Like a farrari...Ohhhh



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone ever hear how sick an expensive supercar like a farrari or porshe sound well most of that sound is from the way the engine is set up anyone know what exactly makes it sound so sick is it partially the exhaust? i want my max to sound like a supercar...or close to it just a low humm any ideas?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

92GOLDGXE said:


> Anyone ever hear how sick an expensive supercar like a farrari or porshe sound well most of that sound is from the way the engine is set up anyone know what exactly makes it sound so sick is it partially the exhaust? i want my max to sound like a supercar...or close to it just a low humm any ideas?


Hmmm...get rich and buy one...only way I know. The sound comes with the price.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's the motor, each motor sounds different.
no matter what youdo to the exhaust it will never sound like a super car or a small block chevy or a BMW


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

displacement, number and size of valves and pistons, intake and exhaust tubing size and length, cam timing on intake and exhaust, resonators on intake and exhaust...
there's MANY factors that go into it.


----------

